# Can you cut it ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.outdoorhu...s+Arrow+to+Neck


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That would be quite a challenge for a fat old man like me.....lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree but disagree. I don't understand the need to get up and sit down so much. I am normally sitting already. Especially if I get that rascal scooter. If not sitting already what ever I am shooting is pretty close if I am shooting at all.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is very interesting. I may have to try it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The way the old joints have been acting up lately, its a chore just to tie up the laces!!!!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm......30-30, well with 2 thirty round clips I could actually put at least 6 out of 60. I'm game!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I agree but disagree. I don't understand the need to get up and sit down so much. I am normally sitting already. Especially if I get that rascal scooter. If not sitting already what ever I am shooting is pretty close if I am shooting at all.


I think the idea is to raise your heart rate like buck fever. And make you set up. The partner with a timer is supposed to make you feel rushed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think the idea is to raise your heart rate like buck fever. And make you set up. The partner with a timer is supposed to make you feel rushed.


The partner with the timer will be phoning for the ambulance!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very interesting article and a very valid point. I shot a 30-30 or a .32Win. for probably 20 years for deer growing up. My brother bought a 30-06 and we thought it was the greatest gun out there. Never did buy one but I see the point in the article. Thanks for sharing Don.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Very interesting article and a very valid point. I shot a 30-30 or a .32Win. for probably 20 years for deer growing up. My brother bought a 30-06 and we thought it was the greatest gun out there. Never did buy one but I see the point in the article. Thanks for sharing Don.


 YA really, reminds me of a friend back in the late 60's or early 70's who always packed his Dads 30-30 and came across a honking huge bull elk, after emptying it into the bull which finally fell down he went out and bought a 7mm which was the elite of guns back then.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Finally died of lead poisoning huh ? lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That makes sense. I did not think of that. If we could trade the getting up and sitting down for lets say... Megan Fox (you can fill this spot with your fancy) removing an article of clothing for each successful shot.... That would be get my heart rate to a sufficient level and be easier on my back.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I think the idea is to raise your heart rate like buck fever. And make you set up. The partner with a timer is supposed to make you feel rushed.


Got my heart rate up just reading the instructions.......lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> The way the old joints have been acting up lately, its a chore just to tie up the laces!!!!!!!


You poor old sod!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> The way the old joints have been acting up lately, its a chore just to tie up the laces!!!!!!!


V-E-L-C-R-O


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

From a man who knows!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

sounds very interesting


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I can not believe it! No Megan Fox takers? Not even one?! Maybe I should have said Sophia Lauren. She is more age bracket appropriate... hhahahahahha


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> I can not believe it! No Megan Fox takers? Not even one?! Maybe I should have said Sophia Lauren. She is more age bracket appropriate... hhahahahahha


 Not quite Rick---Rachel Welch!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhhh yes. The hair flip of all hair flips!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> I can not believe it! No Megan Fox takers? Not even one?! Maybe I should have said Sophia Lauren. She is more age bracket appropriate... hhahahahahha


I'm with Antlerz on this....I like my women au naturel.








Alright you young guys, who's this.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Ahhhh yes. The hair flip of all hair flips!


 Or even Ann Margaret what a tart she was!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ann Margaret still looks great ! Megan Fox does too. We'll see in 20 years though..lol


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Ummmm..it would have to be Farra for me...)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, who's this guy ? LOL Bob, I had that famous poster for years hanging in my shop back home. Somehow mysteriously disappeared when I moved here !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Ann Margaret still looks great ! Megan Fox does too. We'll see in 20 years though..lol


In 20 years I would make change for 2 twenties.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now were talking about some real women !!!!! LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> In 20 years I would make change for 2 twenties.


Several years ago I told my wife when she hit 40 I was going to trade her for two 20s. She said "I'm not worried, you're not wired for 220" Put me right in my place....LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I would have gladly stripped the white corpusles off of Raquel in "Fantastic Voyage"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good call Fred. That is the movie I was thinking of.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

There's another beauty. Can't forget Sophia Loren either. Those ladies are classy and still have it goin' on ! Even though many of the younger women are beautiful today in movies and TV they just don't seem to have the poise or class. Too many share way too much in way of private stuff we don't need to know. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Inquiring minds want to know !

Well, those and people with too much time on their hands !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Big business anymore. I may not be all that old but I was brought up by parents who didn't air their dirty laundry or gossip all the time. BTW, how did we end up here ? LOL


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Hey, who's this guy ? LOL Bob, I had that famous poster for years hanging in my shop back home. Somehow mysteriously disappeared when I moved here !


Tiss me...)...yep it hung in my reloading room for years...)...Pam boughtbit for me back in 1975.....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Its morphing again! You bunch of morphers!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Big business anymore. I may not be all that old but I was brought up by parents who didn't air their dirty laundry or gossip all the time. BTW, how did we end up here ? LOL


My fault. I think we need to change me from senior member to Off Topic!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I do the challange that you talk about only I shoot standing and use my Ruger #3. When I am ready for the hunt I am ready with the ability of follow up shots. I use it at 200 yds also. I use a steel gong to do the shooting and find that to make it a real challange.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What caliber is your #3 in Knapper ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What caliber is your #3 in Knapper ?


 It started out as a .223 and I had it rebored to 6.5 mm and put it in 260 Rem. when I got that barrel back on it. It shoot about 1" groups at 100 yds.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was hunting with a 44 mag. redhawk I would do reload drills so that I would be ready if needed. I would fire two rounds, dump and reload and fire two more. Then I would start over again.


----------

